# HWMonitor reports me a 0.000 V undervolt value even though it's undervolted with ThrottleStop 9.3



## General9913 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello, how are you? I hope you are well!

I did some research but I couldn't find anything about it. So, this is the first time I see this 0.000 V value applied to LLC/Ring Offset (Cache) on the max value as you can see on the screenshots I provided (I made a red circle around the value). The same situation happened to IA Offset (CPU), it happened 3 or 4 times and the cache maintened it's undervolt value. I wonder if it's a momentary thing or if there's any issue about it. I can confirm it's a stable undervolt. -165mv gave a blue screen so I decided to reduce it to -144mv to garantee it won't never ever crash me under any situation. As you can see temps are quite good for both the CPU and the GPU.

I forgot to mention, I undervolted the GPU with MSI Afterburner to 0.925mv from 1.075 or 1.050 (something like that) at stock clocks, I didn't do any overclock. I used MSI Afterburner 464 Beta3. I downloaded it straight from the official website, I didn't know I could download a stable 463 from Guru3D. Should I revert the gpu's undervolt to factory settings and use the stable 463 version? Oh and by the way, I didn't check MSI Afterburner to start with Windows and it's not running on the background but it somehow still applies values even if I don't open the program. I always open ThrottleStop every time, I didn't set it up to start with Windows. It's just two clicks to get it open.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 29, 2021)

It looks like a glitch. 

There is a single register that is used to both write and read all of the various voltages to and from the processor. When two different monitoring programs are using this register at the same time, it is possible for one program to interfere with the other. I have also seen instances where CPU-Z can interfere with ThrottleStop voltage monitoring. It is always best to only use a single monitoring program for FIVR voltages. If you really need a second monitoring program, check out HWiNFO. 

If you are using ThrottleStop to undervolt your CPU, there is no need to run HWMonitor. The ThrottleStop FIVR monitoring table shows all of the FIVR voltages correctly and this data is constantly updated every second. 

The real problem is that HWMonitor is not reporting the offset voltage values correctly. HWMonitor is using the wrong conversion factor. 

Example
CPU Voltage Register = -144

Correct Formula
ThrottleStop Voltage = -144 / 1024 = -0.1406 

Wrong Formula
HWMonitor Voltage = -144 / 1000 = -0.144

That explains why HWMonitor always reports a slightly higher voltage value. Your first screenshot shows this.


----------



## General9913 (Jul 29, 2021)

Honestly I don't know why I monitor temperatures, I guess I just like to see that's everything functioning alright. HDD temps on summer kind of worry me, it gets to 48°C even if I use a cooling pad underneath it. I heard that anyhing under 50°C is ok for HDD laptops, but still...

I'll stop using HWMonitor, because, as you said, I can check temps for both the CPU and GPU right on ThrottleStop.

I don't know why I didn't think about it. You are right! I've seen situations where I can't use two monitoring programs at the same time. RMClock to undervolt an old Pentium M processor and ThinkPad Fan Controller or AIDA64 or this HWMonitor. It reports wrong values, like a 200°C temp for a second and returns to normal, a fan spinning for over 7000 RPM, some crazy values.

An interesting fact, when I used ThrottleStop 8.70 and HWMonitor 1.40 I never got any max false values, but HWMonitor still showed me wrong offset values compared to ThrottleStop. The HWMonitor that report false max offset values is version 1.44 by the way.

I never got to enable Speed Shift on ThrottleStop 8.70 because a game, Dying Light, always crashed to desktop no matter if the undervolt was stable or not. Back then I thought there was somenthing wrong with the game because it never happened with other games.

I'd like to enable it with ThrottleStop 9.3. I just have to tick the Speed Shift - EPP to enable it on settings or do I have to enable something else in the TPL settings? My processor is a Core i5 7300HQ. What value do you recomend? I don't like to use high performace all the time, I want high performance for games only. What is the default balanced performance value for EPP? 84 or 128? What about power saver and High Performance values?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 29, 2021)

Some CPUs need a little more voltage when Speed Shift is enabled. Speed Shift allows the CPU to shift speeds and voltages much more quickly. If a CPU is running on the edge of stability, this might cause a crash. I like it but Speed Shift is not for everyone. 

For maximum CPU speed regardless of load, set Speed Shift EPP on the main screen to 0. Set EPP to 80 if you want your CPU to slow down when lightly loaded. Setting EPP to 128 can limit maximum performance. Setting EPP to 128 or higher might be OK for a battery profile. On newer computers, the Windows 10 power slider in the system tray usually sets EPP to 84 when the slider is set to Best Performance. Whether EPP is 80 or 84 makes no difference. 

If you have an older computer that does not automatically enable Speed Shift Technology in the BIOS, you will need to check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window. After you press Apply it will show you the appropriate Min and Max values. The 35 multiplier is the maximum for a 7300HQ. You can set Speed Shift Max to 255 if you want to. It makes no difference. Any max value between 35 and 255 is the same to the CPU.


----------



## General9913 (Aug 8, 2021)

Alright! Thanks!


----------

